# SO we have a VIDEO IPOD..



## hkx (Feb 20, 2005)

i just saw this picture from 1 bbs. it says VIDEO on the menu(third one from the top)...


----------



## hkx (Feb 20, 2005)

let's hope this wasn't a ps


----------



## iBrodie (Sep 11, 2004)

check out the rest of them


----------



## hkx (Feb 20, 2005)

it seems down for me


----------



## iBrodie (Sep 11, 2004)

sorry I fixed the link my bad


----------



## VVA88IT (Aug 21, 2005)

If this is real, I just don't get it.

Does Apple seriously think that I'm going to waste my money to watch video on that tiny screen?


----------



## MacDaddy (Jul 16, 2001)

VVA88IT said:


> If this is real, I just don't get it.
> 
> Does Apple seriously think that I'm going to waste my money to watch video on that tiny screen?



Given the amount of people signing up to watch TV on their Cell Phones, yes, yes they do!


----------



## migs (Apr 2, 2003)

I totally agree - I was hoping for a 13.3" widescreen PB instead!


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

VVA88IT said:


> If this is real, I just don't get it.
> 
> Does Apple seriously think that I'm going to waste my money to watch video on that tiny screen?


Maybe the built-in screen is of secondary importance to video-out? (I am just guessing at this point.)


----------



## hkx (Feb 20, 2005)

the new ipod looks much wilder and heavier for me


----------



## VVA88IT (Aug 21, 2005)

More educational value if Apple makes an ipod ereader ... think about it, listen to your favourite tune while reading .... much better than watching poor quality videos.

Cheers


----------



## nxnw (Dec 22, 2002)

Apparently the event is at a theatre that is cellphone dead - no news unless/until someone leaves.


----------



## satchmo (May 26, 2005)

Hmm...wonder why the super secrecy? I mean what does and hours' difference make?


----------



## 8127972 (Sep 8, 2005)

> Hmm...wonder why the super secrecy? I mean what does and hours' difference make?



Two words: STOCK VALUE


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

So the new iPod is approx. 30 percent thinner, as well. Nice.


----------



## redeemingspirit (Jun 20, 2005)

*at yorkdale*

tight lipped, even though event is over.


----------



## jicon (Jan 12, 2005)

If it is hyped to play short music videos, I'm expecting the battery life to be sucked right out of the device, akin to photos displayed on the color iPods.

Nice little update however.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Hope nobody who bought a nano is terribly disappointed that it doesn't even have picture-out, let alone video.


----------



## mr.steevo (Jul 22, 2005)

hkx said:


> the new ipod looks much wilder and heavier for me


Doesn't look too wild to me. White is a tame colour in my books.  

My understanding is that this iPod can send video to your TV. You can watch it on the little screen or hook it up to the plasma.

s.


----------



## jicon (Jan 12, 2005)

jicon said:


> If it is hyped to play short music videos, I'm expecting the battery life to be sucked right out of the device, akin to photos displayed on the color iPods.
> 
> Nice little update however.


From Apple:

30GB: Up to 14 hours of music playback; up to 3 hours of slideshows with music; up to *2 hours of video playback*
60GB: Up to 20 hours of music playback; up to 4 hours of slideshows with music; up to *3 hours of video playback*


----------



## mikef (Jun 24, 2003)

That's craptacular battery life. Seems like Mr. Jobs ought to put some focus on better batteries for these wonderful unders.


----------



## yuwing (Aug 13, 2005)

2 hours :| that's barely enoguh for a movie :x


----------



## redeemingspirit (Jun 20, 2005)

*ok, actually*

I'd imagine battery life for just plain music would be comparable. 2hrs video playback is just fine for commuters like myself. Gives me time to watch an episode of a tv show on the ride into and back from work. Brilliant on their part.

I was at the yorkdale store while the announcement was going on, none of the staff had a clue what was up, whether there was a live stream or not, when they would get stock anything. Both before and after the event had finished. I'm never going back there again, everytime I do I come back disappointed.


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

I think the video iPod is geared or marketted to kids... just read what kind of videos are available, music videos and ABC Disney shows. Okay, music videos everyone will watch... but Disney shows...


----------



## Garry (Jan 27, 2002)

yuwing said:


> 2 hours :| that's barely enoguh for a movie :x


I don't see any movies being offered.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Garry said:


> I don't see any movies being offered.


Go to the iTunes/Movie store in iTunes 6 and you'll see plenty.

Well it was there...Now all I get is this:


> Server Error
> 
> The following error occurred:
> 
> ...


----------



## redeemingspirit (Jun 20, 2005)

Call me a sucker, but mine's on order. I've finally almost filled my 15GB 3rd gen iPod, this is perfect timing. Just placed my order for a slick black 60GB video ipod. Can't wait.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

Kosh said:


> I think the video iPod is geared or marketted to kids... just read what kind of videos are available, music videos and ABC Disney shows. Okay, music videos everyone will watch... but Disney shows...


I think it's rediculous. I never had anything near as fancy as an iPod when I was a kid. Who buys their kid a $500 toy?


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

kloan said:


> I think it's rediculous. I never had anything near as fancy as an iPod when I was a kid. Who buys their kid a $500 toy?


Good question, I certainly wouldn't? I wouldn't even buy a kid a cell phone. But how many kids have cell phones. Of course they probably get them free on a multi-year plan like we do at work.


----------



## redeemingspirit (Jun 20, 2005)

I agree. I think this is Apple starting a new trend. How many labels did they have when they started the iTMS? How many jumped on the bandwagon once it took off? More importantly, how many of those music labels are affiliated with broadcast conglomerates? Once people start buying tv shows from iTMS (watch how fast the numbers climb) more networks will turn on to it. It's the way it should be - pay for just the content you want, rather than all the commercials, crap tv shows you pay for when you subscribe to sattelite or whatever.

This will make mac the center of the digital hub - your mac becomes tv, stereo, photo album, home movie theater, AND still manages to do all the other things you do with a computer. AWESOME


----------



## mikef (Jun 24, 2003)

kloan said:


> I think it's rediculous. I never had anything near as fancy as an iPod when I was a kid. Who buys their kid a $500 toy?


Isn't buying expensive stuff for their kids just a parents' way of showing how much money they have? People are very superficial these days when it comes to this sort of thing.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

> Apple told iLounge that the fifth-generation iPod features greatly enhanced audio recording and playback capabilities. The company said the new iPod sounds equally as good or better than the iPod shuffle, which Apple considers the gold standard in terms of sound quality.


Ok, I think I'm getting one. I've been uber disappointed with my nano's quality, or lack of.. I'll wait until there are reviews on it, but if it's got the same or better audio quality than the Shuffle, I'm sold.


----------



## DelSolMan (Apr 11, 2005)

Any info on if you can import your own videos. If you can I'm sold.


----------



## Bighead (May 3, 2005)

DelSolMan said:


> Any info on if you can import your own videos. If you can I'm sold.


I agree. Especially since Canada is devoid of the option to purchase TV shows.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

Yes you can. They say you can use home movies, and that it isn't specific to fair play vids.. so you can encode (re-encode) your own vids into h.264 or mpeg4...


----------



## BobbyFett (Jan 12, 2005)

expect a Toast 7 update to cater for encoding for an iPod video.


----------



## i stole this name (May 9, 2005)

Well that was unexpected.

I was praying that they'd bring back the flat face design of the 1 and 2G pods so thanks apple.

Ordered me a black 30gb.

ps. WHY oh WHY is the battery life higher on the 60 :'(


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

to screw with people... "oh, i only need 30gb.. but the battery life... i want to watch lots of vids... i better get the 60gb, better battery life... and only another $120..."


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

This is a good reason to upgrade to Quicktime Pro.


----------



## re:load (Mar 7, 2004)

so I have a 3rd Gen 15GB ipod with 2 years warranty from Best Buy remaining. What are the chances I can walk in (when there are no more photo ipods), say it's broken, and walk out with the ipod video?


----------



## Pelao (Oct 2, 2003)

> sn't buying expensive stuff for their kids just a parents' way of showing how much money they have? People are very superficial these days when it comes to this sort of thing.


While I am sure this is sometimes the case, that's a fairly broad brush. What if music is important to your kid, and you can afford it? Then maybe you do it because you can.


----------



## apple=god (May 21, 2005)

i agree, although i'm not a parent. This is so unfair. why can't they dp a firmware upgrade for ipod photo users. it's rediculous. we should be able to play videos. we invested in the product and now there sloughing us off. ARGH.

-dave


----------



## Ighareeb (Aug 10, 2005)

everyone else is still miles behind archos players....now thats a electronic item i would pay for...plays vids much better...and has a built in camera..fushizzle
....ipods....pffft


----------



## DelSolMan (Apr 11, 2005)

re:load said:


> so I have a 3rd Gen 15GB ipod with 2 years warranty from Best Buy remaining. What are the chances I can walk in (when there are no more photo ipods), say it's broken, and walk out with the ipod video?


If you try that I hope it backfires and you end up with no iPod.


----------



## DP004 (Mar 9, 2005)

A video iPod!
The iPods will start seeing daylight.
But wait a minute.
Not only will I not hear what is going on around me but I won't even see where I am going.


----------



## hkx (Feb 20, 2005)

DP004 said:


> A video iPod!
> The iPods will start seeing daylight.
> But wait a minute.
> Not only will I not hear what is going on around me but I won't even see where I am going.



but that would be nice if u are on the subway or bus


----------



## Blain_132 (Aug 22, 2005)

you know what i just decided..........the new ipods or so freakin ugly! they have made the front of them totally flat and the back round and the nanos arent even round i dont like these new creations of mac and the click wheels blow crap gets stuck in them and lint sticks to them.........i wish they had stuck with 3rd generation style with the 4 buttons that what i have and i dont even want to upgrade to any other kind and no i dotn wanna watch tv and music videos on my 2 inch screen!


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce (Jan 29, 2004)

DP004 said:


> A video iPod!
> The iPods will start seeing daylight.
> But wait a minute.
> Not only will I not hear what is going on around me but I won't even see where I am going.


Yeah, one of my first thoughts about this was to wonder when we will see the first crash caused by some fool watching his iPod while driving. I guess those people can already do that with small DVD players, this just makes it easier and probably inevitable.


----------



## Ohenri (Nov 7, 2002)

wow...

I wonder how iSkin feels. Last I checked (and I had commented sometime back about this), they have been working away in getting the PSP syncing with the Mac platform. They apparently have a s/w division that is handling all of that. Essentially, they hired the iPSP developer to get this rolling. Wonder what the sentiments are like now, as this new iPod is essentially what the PSP is void the games. 

H!


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

Blain_132 said:


> you know what i just decided..........the new ipods or so freakin ugly! they have made the front of them totally flat and the back round and the nanos arent even round i dont like these new creations of mac and the click wheels blow crap gets stuck in them and lint sticks to them.........i wish they had stuck with 3rd generation style with the 4 buttons that what i have and i dont even want to upgrade to any other kind and no i dotn wanna watch tv and music videos on my 2 inch screen!


umm.. then so don't upgrade?


----------



## iMan (Feb 22, 2005)

*Included Case?*

On the updated ipod product page on the apple site it mentions a case as being included. Does anyone know anything about this? It's under the "what's included" section.


----------



## comprehab (May 28, 2005)

I *think* they showed it in the keynote or i saw it on some website. Looked like a felt sleeve/bag. Nothing that looked very special.


----------



## re:load (Mar 7, 2004)

DelSolMan said:


> If you try that I hope it backfires and you end up with no iPod.


Which is your hot button, "Best Buy" or "large corporation who doesn't give 2 sh1ts about me or you"?


----------



## CamCanola (Jan 26, 2004)

video killed the radio star...


----------



## seetobylive (Aug 4, 2004)

but it made the video star!!!


----------



## i stole this name (May 9, 2005)

iMan said:


> On the updated ipod product page on the apple site it mentions a case as being included. Does anyone know anything about this? It's under the "what's included" section.
> 
> here


Basic but useful sleeve included:


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

That sleeve looks so damn cheap.


----------



## CN (Sep 3, 2004)

That sleeve looks like its made of paper. Wonder if the black iPod comes with a special edition brown paper bag sleeve? 

Steve Jobs:
"Oh, and one more thing, this sleeve doesn't just hold your iPod, if you're running short of envelopes (anybody know of a stationery store open at midnight on the day taxes are due?) you can just tape 'er right up and mail it off like a regular envelope. Just another example of how Apple's innovation is being put to work to help consumers everywhere."

Sorry, I couldn't resist. It looks like an iEnvelope.

Oh well, its included for free, so whats to complain about (here come the comments "Well if Apple hadn't included that sleeve, my iPod would only cost $378.92 + tax")...at least new owners will have something to use until they get a case (if they want a case, that is).


----------



## redeemingspirit (Jun 20, 2005)

ordered mine the day of the announcement, my order now says on or before 10/21/2005. I could wait in line at the yorkdale store and get it faster!! I'm still excited I think it'll be cool


----------



## postivevibez (Jun 25, 2005)

redeemingspirit said:


> ordered mine the day of the announcement, my order now says on or before 10/21/2005. I could wait in line at the yorkdale store and get it faster!! I'm still excited I think it'll be cool


You know when Yorkdale is getting it?


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

To be honest "iPod" with a sidenote that it has the ability to play videos sounds so much better than "iPod Video" and I'll tell you why, the iPod is still mainly a music player, the same music player many of us have grown to love. The ability to play videos is just like all the other features to view photos, lookup calendars and contacts, play games, etc. it's all just icing on top of the cake. The iPod is still the same $379 price yet it gains an extra 10GB and the video playing feature that people may or may not use. If they raised the price then sure people could b***h but they didn't and now competitors whom are still rolling in their own graves trying to find a way to get their 4GB players to sell for the a similarily priced Nano are now having to find a way to sell their 20GB players against a similarily priced iPod with 30GB and video capability. Apple has so much momentum right now it's awesome, they know they have competition which is why they're not backing down, Creative, Samsung, and iRiver are doing a heck of a job trying, and Sony's not too far behind either. Besides, I think the 3G iPod was still the best iPod design ever, my classmate still loves his 1G iPod and will still keep it as long as he can still replace the battery and hard drive. The iPod still rocks as a music player, no doubt. The new video capabilities will definitely not sway people because as I said before it's just a value added feature, but kudos to Apple.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

I love how everyone is saying it's "gained" 10GB. Doesn't anyone remember no more than a few months ago the 30GB was dropped and replaced with the 20GB? Some people are treating it as if we've never seen a 30GB offered before. I think it was a rediculous thing to do in the first place, dropping down to 20GB.. but now with the update, it looks like wow, for the same price you get another 10GB! I think it would've been stronger if they just dropped the monochrome 20GB in the first place, and just kept the 30GB in place.. then come time to release the 5G iPods, they could've dropped the price as another incentive. But don't get me wrong, I love this new model.. if the audio is as good as they say it is, I'll be getting one for sure... as soon as I can afford it that is...


----------



## postivevibez (Jun 25, 2005)

kloan said:


> I love how everyone is saying it's "gained" 10GB.


 Well yes gained cause I have a 20 and I am getting 10 more for the same price...that's all I am saying


kloan said:


> if the audio is as good as they say it is, I'll be getting one for sure...


and what you mean if the audio is good? what has changed? please let me know so I can be more exicted about the purchase.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

someone from apple was quoted saying it sounds as good or better than the shuffle, because they consider it the "gold standar" for audio quality..

and it was so lovely of them to neglect the nano when they proclaimed that.. i think the nano sounds terrible.


----------



## redeemingspirit (Jun 20, 2005)

Not sure when Yorkdale will be getting their shipment.. I would guess in time for the weekend though.


----------



## i stole this name (May 9, 2005)

postivevibez said:


> and what you mean if the audio is good? what has changed? please let me know so I can be more exicted about the purchase.


The shuffle previously had better bass response than any of the other iPods, and it still does, but the video iPod just brought the rest of the line a little closer.

And yes, the nano does sound crap.

Loving iPod as much as i do, Creative will always have the edge for sound quality.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

The 30GB iPod Photo for $479 or something was cancelled outright. The 20GB which dropped from $439 to $399 to $379 then gained a colour screen to remain $379, and then it gained 10GB and video capability to yet again remain $379. So Apple currently has the best value MP3 player right now, besides the sales that the other MP3 players may have. Creative tried to undercut iPod prices and now they're losing money like heck, Apple mass sells the iPod so that's why they're making a profit. And you must have studied supply and demand, surely the iPod should have gone up in price because of the demand and Apple could've been mean and kept the supply curve as is but they didn't so unfortunately to the other manufacturers that means bad news. The supply and demand curves are supposed to equalize the market but Apple is taking that bold step to outsell the competition by giant leaps.


----------



## Squisherton Squirk (Jun 17, 2005)

Concerning the lack of availability for Canadians to download TV shows:
When I access the TV content at the music store via a link in the iTunes newsletter (on my PC at work), I get an option to switch to the US store. I didn't buy anything, because as it stands, Apple isn't selling much (BitTorrent keeps me up to date with Lost), but my understanding is that Canadian users are able to purchase video content from the US store.


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

i stole this name said:


> The shuffle previously had better bass response than any of the other iPods, and it still does,
> And yes, the nano does sound crap.
> 
> Loving iPod as much as i do, Creative will always have the edge for sound quality.


Do you mean that Apple does some DSP magic to each iPod? or is it the headphones? Please explain?
Should the sound not be "neutral"?


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Can you change equalization settings on the iPod nano like you can on the 4G 20GB (my only frame of reference)?

Does anyone else remember to do this? It really makes a difference.

Unless you like the default settings, or salsa or rumba, or whatever.






i stole this name said:


> The shuffle previously had better bass response than any of the other iPods, and it still does, but the video iPod just brought the rest of the line a little closer.
> 
> And yes, the nano does sound crap.
> 
> Loving iPod as much as i do, Creative will always have the edge for sound quality.


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

Mine is fantastic! And the picture is BEAUTIFUL! I LOVE going to the DENTIST now!


----------



## silentsim (Apr 15, 2006)

Elric said:


> Mine is fantastic! And the picture is BEAUTIFUL! I LOVE going to the DENTIST now!


Really old thread bumped


----------

